# Looking for a round baler for 45 hp pto tractor.



## pafarmer76 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all.

Like my post says I need help finding a small round baler for me to run on my JD 4120 hydro tractor. I also use a 1941 Farmall M to run my haybine.

I have no help with the squares though so I want to do rounds.

Thanks all.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

massey ferguson makes a 1734 round baler that makes a 3x4 bale and claims it can be used with 30 hp and a 1745 that makes a 4x5 with 40 min hp or perhaps a vemeer rebel I have no experience with any of these just throwing out some suggestions you can look into.welcome to haytalk pafarmer!


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

A friend of mine, pulls a old round baler, that has Manual Trip, that makes a 3, to a 4 foot maximum size 4 X 4 bale, with a Fordson Super Dexta, with no problem, and that tractor, is 42 horse power. Can't remember the name of the baler, but I think it started with a K.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vermeer Rebel.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I'm using a 50 hp beat up, worn out Kubota 5030 hydrostatic while my 7040 is being fixed (see totaled 7040 thread) to run my Krone kr130. It runs it good, it's the hydro tranny that sucks down the hp on the hills. My gear 4150 I ran my gehl 1475, it was way underpowered for a belt baler. A chain baler takes a lot less hp and after running both, much easier to work on/maintain.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I ran a smallish round baler on my L5030 for a couple of years as well no trouble except in the hills with the AC on the tractor would start to heat up if I hadn't just cleaned the rad.











atgreene said:


> I'm using a 50 hp beat up, worn out Kubota 5030 hydrostatic while my 7040 is being fixed (see totaled 7040 thread) to run my Krone kr130. It runs it good, it's the hydro tranny that sucks down the hp on the hills. My gear 4150 I ran my gehl 1475, it was way underpowered for a belt baler. A chain baler takes a lot less hp and after running both, much easier to work on/maintain.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You could probably run any of the 4x4 balers with 45 horses. My cousin pulled one with his 45 horse 4wd compact Deere tractor on level ground and moved right along.

The 4x4 balers are relatively light compared to moving up to a 4x5. If you do not have hills pushing you then a 4x5 variable chamber baler would be my choice. That would allow the option of making a 4x4 on rolling ground.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

A Vermeer 5400 Rebel, or a 504 i. Try to find a 504 i with hydraulic belt tension. You can slow the i baler down and also use restrictor plates to lower the horsepower requirements.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

KR125


----------



## pafarmer76 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the input.

I just went to look at an NH 849 chain baler with hyd. tie. In great shape all around. He's asking 3,500 but will come down a bit.

I read the book on it and it says a 40-60 hp tractor is needed to run it.

What do you folks think?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome Pafarmer,


What does the baler weight?
What does your tractor weight (is it fwd also)?
How hilly is your hay ground?

It is not a HP shortage that I would worry about as much as tractor capacity controlling the baler, when it is almost or full of hay.

Run away bales have most likely happened to most round baler operators on hill ground maybe ONCE. IMHO Sometimes the bale may have jump a fence or ended up the creek, but a run away still in the baler, I sure hope NEVER happens to anyone, especially if it is an undersized tractor at fault.

I have seen 40HP utility tractor pick up (via FEL) my 1,200 -1,300# round bales OK, but as soon as the driver got off the tractor the rear wheels came off the ground!!

My two cents today.

Larry


----------



## pafarmer76 (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay, basically I need to buy a tiny baler or I need to pony up and buy some other tractor like a Farmall 560 or a MF 85 etc.


----------



## pafarmer76 (Jun 2, 2015)

Update:

I have found a baler that will do a 39"x54" bale with one set of hoses. I will see it in person Monday or Tuesday and report back but at this point, it looks like I'm getting it.

$3,500 for it, a Hesston/Case 8420 with a manual tie.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I had my 554XL Vermeer on my 620 JD two cylinder once. Got the job done.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

pafarmer76 said:


> Update:
> 
> I have found a baler that will do a 39"x54" bale with one set of hoses. I will see it in person Monday or Tuesday and report back but at this point, it looks like I'm getting it.
> 
> $3,500 for it, a Hesston/Case 8420 with a manual tie.


That is the aforementioned Massey 1734. Just a few years older. Other models are hesston 5530 530 730. 45 will be plenty of power on that model.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

pafarmer76 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I just went to look at an NH 849 chain baler with hyd. tie. In great shape all around. He's asking 3,500 but will come down a bit.
> 
> ...


I would think that would work as long as your careful and flat;. I ran my 848 on my 40 hp Ford 3000 for a couple years. I do have loaded rear tires and a loader though so it weighs closer to 6,000. I have it on a 100hp this year though and am much happier.

The bad part about the 849 your looking at is hyd. tie. More then likely that will require 2 sets of remotes which I doubt your M has. You would need to add a splitter valve of some kind to make it work.


----------

